# hardship register Nubian doe?



## MarthaBella (Mar 15, 2012)

I have a very nice nubian doe that I got off CL last year. I was told she was from great milking lines but they didn't bother to get her papers and she came from friends of theirs or some such thing. I didn't care, she was only my second goat and my first wasn't registered either. Well, now a year later I'm thinking about getting into having registered stock and, well, I'd love to be able to register this girl. She looks like a really nice quality Nubian. I lost all contact info for the previous onwers.  Is there a way to register her as a grade Nubian since I have no info on her bloodlines? If so, how do I do it? I'm new to this so I kind of need step by step instructions, lol.


----------



## Rubystargoats (Jul 6, 2012)

the American Dairy Goat Association has a protocol for recording goats without papers. I believe it generally involves either an inspection of sorts, or an official milk test. There should be something on their website about it, otherwise you can probably email them for info. - http://adga.org/


----------



## MarthaBella (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks Rubystar but I blundered around the ADGA site for a while and couldn't find a thing that told me what to do...I'm afraid I need more specific help...?


----------



## MarthaBella (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh! Look what my friend found for me!!! http://www.adga.org/index.php?option=co ... &Itemid=86
So now all I need is to find someone to check out my doe for me so I can get her registered! Yay!


----------

